
Turning time into energy:free energy device to be shipped this quarter - kseudo
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/fact-or-fiction-irish-firm-invents-everlasting-battery-1.2506832
======
kseudo
Can anyone explain to me the mindset that allows you to go so far as to burn
through a ton of investors money and actually ship a "Free" energy device to
the public? It is baffling to me that someone could continue to bluff all the
way until the inevitable public humiliation. Still I'm going to enjoy watching
it play out, provided they actually do ship these boxes and dont magically
have a last minute hitch (even that would be interesting to hear what excuse
could be made up).

